# Welche Distribution



## xunnamedx (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar welche Linux Distribution (hoff das schreibt man so)  eurer Meinung nach die beste ist bin zwar ein Anfänger aber will gleich voll in Linux Einsteigen. Muss also nicht so hyper Anfänger freundlich wie zB Suse sein.?

danke


----------



## Ben Ben (10. Juni 2005)

Ich würde dir Debian oder RH EL ( CentOS ) empfehlen.
Aber das ist eigetlich geschmackssache. Es gibt zwar ein paar Distributionen
die sich als anwender unfreundlich erweisen, aber selbst da behaupten dann
viele das es nicht so sei...


----------



## michel_tr (11. Juni 2005)

Eins vorraus: ich beschäftige mich mit Linux erst seit einem Jahr. Bin also auch Anfänger!

Als Distribution würde ich dir Slackware empfehlen.
Im Vergleich zu SUSE finde ich sie um Längen besser, da man miit Slackware quasi gezwungen ist sich mit Konfigurationsdateien auseinander zu setzen. Auch finde ich den generellen Aufbau von Slackware gut. Meiner Meinung nach, ist das ganze System relativ einfach durchschaubar und auf das wesentliche reduziert, z.B. die Startscripte oder das Paketmanagment.
Dadurch lernt man sicherlich mehr als mit Yast & co.


Am Besten fährst Du aber wenn Du mehrere Distributionen ausprobierst, und danach "deine" Distri auswählst.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Es stellt sich eher die Frage worin Du "voll einsteigen" willst.
Entwicklungsumgebung?
Anwenderumgebung?
Serverumgebung?

Da gibt es doch schon Unterschiede.

Als Entwickler würde ich dir auf jedenfall eine der namenhaften Anbieter empfehlen um in den genuss schneller und regelmässiger Updates zu kommen.
Ob mit oder ohne grafische Oberfläche hängt eher davon ab was Du entwickel willst.

Als Anwender ist eine Distribition mit grafischer Oberfläche zu empfehlen welche deiner Muttersprache entspricht und für dich persönlich leicht zu bedienen/installieren ist.
Evtl. ist auch noch darauf zu achten welche Anwendung schon von Haus aus mitgeliefert werden.

Als Serverumgebung ist auf jedenfall darauf zu achten dass Sicherheitsupdates schnell verfügbar sind.
Auf eine grafische Oberfläche sollte aus Sicherheitsgründen verzichtet werden.
Ein Server soll ja schliesslich nicht schön aussehen, sondern zuverlässig und ressourcensparsam laufen. 

Eine Sammlung interessanter Links findest Du hier, ein besonderes Augenmerk solltest Du dort auf LinuxISrg werfen. ;-)

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo und danke für eure umfangreiche Hilfestellung. 
zunächst mal zu dem was ich brauche also eine Grafische Oberfläche ist von nöten .
Desweiteren will ich mit meiner Distri. Entwickeln mit Java zunächst mal und es sollte eine Distri. sein die nicht allzu unbekannt ist daich auch Tutorials anhand einer Distri finden möchte.und sie sollte guten "hardware support" weiss nich ob das die richtige Bezeichnung ist also umfangreich Hardware unterstützen.

Mein PC:
AMD Athlon XP 2400+
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
1024 ram
Sound onboard(Asrock k7s8xe
und vorallem mein Siemens Gigaset wlan Pc 54 card


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Also sehr wichtig ist dasich ins inet komme und somit XP endlich abschießen kann 
mein Freund hat dies mit SUSE geschafft ich glaube aber das er zuerst einen neuen Kernel gebaut hat bevor es ging. Wichtig wäre jetzt natürlich das ich zB per ndiswrapper mein Siemens wlan installen kann ohne das ich einen neuen Kernel installen muss, das will ich natürlich später auch machen  aber zunächst mal inet.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2005)

Also bei der Grafischen Oberfläche kommt es mir so vor dass KDE am verbreitesten ist.
KDE ist auch bei den meisten namenhaften Distribitionen als Standardoberfläche integriert bzw. bei der installation schon voreingestellt.
Alternativ Gnome.

Tuts zum entwickeln sind eher von der Programmiersprache als von der Distribition abhängig.
Da ich höchstens meine Schnürsenkel entwickel  , kann ich dir dazu nichts weiter sagen.

Was deine Hardware angeht sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Ausser evtl mit dem SoundOnboard (kommt halt auf den Soundchip Hersteller an und nicht auf den Boardhersteller), zu Asrock sage ich jetzt mal lieber nichts (und ja, ich weiss von wem das Board ist, ich weiss aber auch warums so billg ist).
Zur Wlan Karte wirst Du zumindest entsprechend viele Infos bekommen.

Alles zusammgefasst würde ich mich also zwischen Debian, Mandriva (vormals Mandrake) oder Suse entscheiden.
Weit verbreitete Distribitionen und entsprechende Hilfeleistung durch z.b. div. Foren.


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Hi auch schon wieder on? 
naja ich wollte eigentlich mal fedora 3 draufhaun da ja Red Hat auch benutzerfreundlich sein soll wie siehts damit aus is Fedora empfehlenswert oder findest du Debian besser?


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2005)

Ich bin 24/7 on.  
Bin aber gleich im Bett.  

Redhat war noch nie mein Ding, Fedora 4 gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Irgendwie habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht "mein" Linux gefunden.
Ich muss es sehen und gleich sagen: DAS ist es!".

Im moment pendel ich eher zwischen Madriva und Suse.
Debian ist allein vom "Installationskomfort" schwieriger, man kommt zwar damit klar aber es ist nicht wie bei den anderen beiden.

Auf meinem Server habe ich Eisfair laufen.... aber Du willst ja eine grafische Entwicklerumgebung.


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

ich versuchs jetzt mal mit debian bei der seite die du mir gepostet hast linuxiso.org da ist ja eine sehr neue version aber welche cds brauche ich alle? und ist da ne installationsaneitung dabei bzw welche muss ich auf ne boot fähige cd brennen  soviele fragen


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Juni 2005)

Hi

Debian ist bestimmt eine gute Wahl. Diese Woche ist nach drei Jahren die neue Version endlich released worden, damit bist du also topaktuell. 

Absolut notwendig ist eigentlich nur die erste CD. Alles andere kannst du dir dann eigentlich auch nach der Installation des Systems über apt-get runterladen (falls dir das was sagt – ansonsten viel Spass beim Entdecken, das ist was vom geilsten). Ich würd da also erstmal nicht zuviel Zeit verschwenden und nur die erste CD runterladen, brennen und dann gleich voll loslegen. Eine Installationsanleitung ist eigentlich nicht notwendig, da sich die Installation relativ leicht auch ohne Hilfe bewerkstelligen lässt. Lediglich eine mehr oder weniger gute Kenntnis der Hardware, die du verwendest, sollte da sein. Aber das dürfte denke ich kein Problem darstellen, oder?

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass beim Linuxen!


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Falsch sorry ich nehme fedora welche cd / cds müssen bootfähig sein 

verdammt es ist die ungewissheit


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

thx silent warrior ok ok ich nehme doch debian muss die erste cd bootfähig sein?

und wo finde ich die neueste version?


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2005)

Die Version ist schon "alt"..... letzten Montag ist die neuste rausgekommen.  
DVD Version ftp://ftp.informatik.hu-berlin.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.de.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r0/i386/iso-dvd/
CD Version ftp://ftp.informatik.hu-berlin.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.de.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r0/i386/iso-cd/
Bei den CD's Brauchst Du binary-1 bis 14, da es alles ISO's sind brennst Du sie als Image und nicht als Boot CD.... in Nero ---> Menü/Rekorder/Image brennen.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2005)

Du kannst auch die debian-31r0-i386-netinst.iso nehmen, den Rest läd er dann bei der Installation runter.

[edit] ansonsten findest Du auch auf www.debian.de mehr Infos.... die Links stammen auch direkt von dort, ist also ein offizieller Mirror [/edit]


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

naja per wlan wird das schwer ich bezweifle das debian mein wlan erkennt trozdem danke für den post ich bräuchte die neueste debian version und davon die iso cds danke schonmal


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

ok habs dann doch noch gefunden  solle ich die non us runterladen also is das dann in deutssch


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

desweiteren brauch ich ja eine grafische oberfläche ich nehm jetzt mal an die ist bei der ersten cd nicht dabei oder?


----------



## generador (11. Juni 2005)

Bei Debian kannst du nachher alles per apt-get install paketname installieren
Für deinen Fall würde ich dir empfehlen es mal mit Knoppix auszuprobieren
Das ist ebenfalls Debian mit KDE, also Grafischer Benutzeroberfläche und man brauch es nicht installieren
Falls es so ist wie du möchtest kannst du es aber installieren
Tuts findest du dafü im Inet

PS : Mit Knoppix kannst du auch sehen ob deine Wlan Karte erkannt wird


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Naja habe mir schon die erste cd runtergeladen doch jetzt habe ich ein problem sie bootet nicht ist es denn auch die erste die man eigentlich nur braucht damit alles sauber läuft und ist auf der ersten auch kde mit drauf und wie muss ich sie brennen habe jezz schon 2 rohlinge in jordan geschickt solangsam nervts


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. Juni 2005)

Also ich würde dir zu Ubuntu-Linux raten. Bin erst kürzlich selbst umgestiegen und damit sofort klargekommen. Hardware-Unterstützung war selbst auf meinem Laptop super.
Das ganze ist Debian-basiert -> du hast auch die komfortable Paketverwaltung apt-get.
Außerdem ist es nur eine CD zum runterladen.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (11. Juni 2005)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich würde dir zu Ubuntu-Linux raten. Bin erst kürzlich selbst umgestiegen und damit sofort klargekommen. Hardware-Unterstützung war selbst auf meinem Laptop super.
> Das ganze ist Debian-basiert -> du hast auch die komfortable Paketverwaltung apt-get.
> Außerdem ist es nur eine CD zum runterladen.



Würd ich auch sagen, ubuntu ist richtig gut.


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Ok dann versuch ichs mal mit Ubuntu könnt ihr mit sagen wo ich Ubuntu finde und wie ich die cd dann brennen muss mein Geld ist mir viel wert deswegen nicht noch mehr rolinge die umsonst verbrannt werden


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. Juni 2005)

Hast du Platin-Rohlinge? 
Naja - Ubuntu findest du auf http://www.ubuntulinux.org
Und einfach im Nero auf "CD-Image brennen" gehen und dann die *.iso auswählen. Aus - mehr ist nicht dabei...


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Platinum hrrrrrthx euch allen denkst du ubuntu erkennt meine siemens wlan karte? wie alt ist das neue ubuntu? benutzt es schon den 2.6 kernel?


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. Juni 2005)

Version 5.04 -> April 2005
Benützt Kernel 2.6.10 und wird deine Karte wahrscheinlich erkennen. Schau einfach im Hardware-Support-Wiki von http://www.ubuntulinux.org oder http://www.ubuntuusers.de nach...


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Naja ubuntu unterstützt sie leider nicht aber és gibt ja emulatoren läuft der ndiswrapper unter ubuntu ja oder ? und wisst ihr wie man sone wlan karte dann letztendlich einrichtet  inet sollte für den Anfang schon drin sein


----------



## steff aka sId (11. Juni 2005)

Mein Favorit: Debian unstable
Hab davon 2 Systeme stehen darunter auch ein Centrino Notebook mit Wlan bin voll zufrieden 
War übrigens auch das System mit dem ich angefangen habe hatte vorher kurze Zeit Suse 9.0 am laufen hat mir aber net gefallen da kann ich ja schon fast bei WIndows bleiben  Als Desktop finde ich XFce4 sehr schön.

Gruß Steff


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Na jetzt bleib ich mal bei ubuntu sonst komm ich auf kein grünen Zweig  

später kann ich ja dann immer noch auf debian umsteigen nächstes prob mein wlan


----------



## steff aka sId (11. Juni 2005)

Ndiswrapper: Denke schon das der läuft.
Einrichtung: alle nötigen Settings werden in /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen. (auf jeden Fall unter Debian denke nicht dass das bei Ubuntu viel anders ist)
Die Einrichtung hängt halt davon ab ob du dhcp nutzt oder statische IP Adressen. Guck dir mal die Man page zu interfaces an ("man interfaces" in der console)

Gruß Steff


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2005)

*gääääähn*  

Ich weiss ja nicht womit Du brennst, aber mein Posting bezog sich auf Nero 6.6.0.8 Enterprise Edition.
Wie am Posting von Johannes zu sehen ist, gibt es bei Nero unterschiede.
Bevor Du nun aber alle CD's wegwirfst, der Brennvorgang wurde abgeschlossen?
Du kannst unter Windows dir den Inhalt der CD's ansehen?
Der Rechner lässt sich lediglich nicht von den CD's booten?
Dann mach dir eine Bootdiskette, schaue hierzu mal im Tools Verzeichnis der 1. Debian CD nach rwwrtwin.zip.
non-us bedeutet dass die CD nicht für den US Markt ist, hängt glaube ich mit der Verschlüsselung zusammen.
Beide ersten CD sind jedoch auch mit dem deutschem Sprachpaket.
Welche CD's Du letzdenendes brauchst, hängt davon ab was Du an Paketen bei der Installation auswählst.
KDE ist, zumindest das Grundgerüst, auf der ersten CD.


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das so heißt - aber entweder so oder ganz ähnlich halt. Einfach die Standardeinstellungen zum Brennen von Iso-Files...


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

so ubuntu läuft subba  aber jetzt kommt mein wlan.Ndiswrapper -l sagt bcmwl5 hardware present driver present also beides ok aber kein lämpchen leuchtet nach modprobe immer noch nicht nach ndiswrapper -m immer noch nicht komisch das lämpchen funktioniert denn in Windows leuchtet es ja :S aber ich komme nun nichtmehr weiter er sagt alles ok simmt aber nicht das sehe ich ja an der lampe :S


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2005)

Da ich aus Kostengründen bei der grösse meines Netzwerkes auf Wlan verzichtet habe, kann ich dazu speziel nichts sagen.
Wenn Du aber mal bei Google "Siemens Gigaset wlan Pc 54 card linux" eingibst, wirst Du einiges finden, nach groben überfliegen habe ich gelesen dass es auch vom Chip abhängen kann.
Evtl. auch mal nach "Siemens Gigaset wlan Pc 54 card Ndiswrapper" suchen, aber ich denke dabei wird im grossen und ganzen das gleiche Ergebnis bei rauskommen.


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

danke das habe ich bereits getan  es geht nur um das blöde lämpchen das nicht leuchten will das irritiert mich und darüber habe ich nicht im inet gefunden mhm


----------



## Vatar (23. Oktober 2007)

*openSUSE oder Suse Enterprise*

Ich häng mich hier mal ein

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich openSUSE oder Suse Enterprise Desktop einsetzen soll. Wichtig ist mir ein sehr stabiles System und es *muss* eine Faxsoftware unterstützen (Treiber für die Karte sind vorhanden) und ein Software-RAID benötige ich auch.

Bei Suse Enterprise erlischt ja außerdem noch der Support nach 60 Tagen (nein ich will nix bezahlen), ist es möglich das Paketmanagement auf andere freie Updatequellen umzustellen?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Oktober 2007)

Vatar hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich openSUSE oder Suse Enterprise Desktop einsetzen soll.


Wenn Du nichts zahlen willst, wie unten angesprochen, duerfte SLED (Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop) wohl gleich wegfallen, oder?



Vatar hat gesagt.:


> Wichtig ist mir ein sehr stabiles System und es *muss* eine Faxsoftware unterstützen (Treiber für die Karte sind vorhanden) und ein Software-RAID benötige ich auch.


Eine recht gute Fax-Software soll wohl Hylafax sein. Hab vor einigen Jahren mal was damit rumgespielt, sah auch ganz interessant aus, hab aber keine Ahnung ob das Projekt noch aktiv ist. Aber ich denk schon.
Software-RAID kannst Du auch mit der kommenden Version 0.4 von EasyLFS haben.  Je nachdem wie Du das RAID nutzen willst (also welcher RAID-Level) koennte der Einsatz von LVM fuer Dich interessanter sein als RAID.



Vatar hat gesagt.:


> Bei Suse Enterprise erlischt ja außerdem noch der Support nach 60 Tagen (nein ich will nix bezahlen), ist es möglich das Paketmanagement auf andere freie Updatequellen umzustellen?


Ich denke nicht dass sich dieser Support auf die Updates bezieht sondern eher auf Telefon-/eMail-Support.
Denn ein System was man nur 60 Tage lang updaten darf duerfte wohl keiner kaufen wollen. Oder nur Leute mit schweren und irreparablen Hirnschaeden... 

Alternativ zu Suse koennte ich auch noch Fedora vorschlagen. Einfach zu installieren, bedienen, etc., wirklich stabil und ist einfach gut. 
Auch das allseits beliebte Ubuntu koennte vielleicht eine Alternative darstellen.

Hab grad mal geschaut: Fedora bringt Hylafax wohl nicht mit, aber efax.


----------

